# Stx38 screaming a little



## Egladney (Apr 12, 2012)

When I push the clutch down it stops making the screaming noise, but returns once I lift off the pedal. Any ideas? It runs fine. Thanks


----------



## xp14629 (Feb 11, 2012)

One of the bearings in the traction drive idlers is bad. Push in on the clutch, you relieve the belt tension so the bearing is not turning.


----------



## Egladney (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks, you think I could fix it easily myself or would it be better to bring it in for service. Could you estimate how much it may cost?


----------



## xp14629 (Feb 11, 2012)

Should be an easy fix. But I would highly recomend looking into doing the belt also. Generally the belt is fifty bucks or so. The idler pulley around twenty. At my shop we charge two hours for a traction belt and fifteen min per idler. So you would be looking at around two hundred in labor. Don't over look the other idlers. You spend good money on a belt and trash it in two weeks because another one locks up, you will not be happy.


----------

